# Nose and tail protectors



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

My recommendation is that you should have bought a Neversummer.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

^^^unnecessary post^^^


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

9won4 said:


> ^^^unnecessary post^^^


Irony:laugh:



I wouldn't but it's basically just a personal choice..


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

9won4 said:


> ^^^unnecessary post^^^


I still hold to that statement, but since you want me to be serious, yes. Libs tend to get dinged up pretty easily, not as bad as Arbors though from what I hear(never had an Arbor, but put my Dark Series to rest last season) so any added protection will be helpful.


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

mfgiunta said:


> I've never had a board where the metal edge didn't run all the way around. Just picked up a lib tech TRS and the nose and tail have no metal edge. Any recommendations on whether or not I should get those chee-z protectors you always see on rentals?


I've had both. My K2 didn't have metal go all the way around and my Burton balance did. I never had a problem with either and my K2 without it never got banged up. So my opinion is no, you don't need them.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got a lib and a gnu. The lib hasn't had any tip or tail damage all season. I don't even think about the lack of a metal edge at all. My gnu I've had for a few years now and I took a small chunk out of the tip base area (cosmetic only) my first time out with it, when I ran into some rocks. Since then I've had no tip, or tail damage. As far as using tip and tail protectors, I wouldn't, but then again I try to avoid riding into walls, rocks and generally slamming my board against concrete. YMMV


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't get it. It will make your board look cheap as hell. Just be responsible enough to handle your board better. 

I was surprised when my Lib Phoenix didn't have metal edges on the tips but I just treated it better than my cheapo Rome stick. I dont hit other peoples boards with it, dont crash into lift line rails, and don't hold it on it's end on pavement. Pretty simple really.


----------

